# Theatre Database Help!



## FACTplayers (Apr 28, 2011)

My community theatre is starting a database of costumes, props, and anything else used in a theatre. The only problem is, we don't know what the best way to create this database would be. Does anyone have a suggestion? 

We need the different theatres/schools to be able to go in and add/delete their items.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 28, 2011)

Google docs excel sheet. I'm pretty sure this topic has been beaten to death so run a search, and you'll find a bunch of threads.


----------



## FACTplayers (Apr 28, 2011)

I did run a quick search, but I was in a hurry at the time. I'll try again. We thought about Google Docs but I forget why we decided not to go with it. It might be a good place to start building the database though


----------



## ScottT (Apr 28, 2011)

Microsoft Access is also a great database solution except it's rather complicated and AFAIK can't be edited online...


----------



## sarahsliefie (Apr 28, 2011)

Our school is looking to set up a database and rental program for the costumes and props too. The biggest feature we would like to see is for a customer to see the stock on line before they come to us. I have not found one that will do that. we have some money to throw at this, but it is looking like I will have to program something to do this.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 28, 2011)

You can do that with Google Docs if you make the document visible to everyone. Only drawback is it might not look as nice as you want it to... But hey, it would get the job done


----------



## JBrennan (Apr 28, 2011)

Do you have any money to spend on this?

I can find out the exact name, but a local church near me uses an electronic inventory system with a bar code scanner. I can only assume it's not free but I have seen the online interface and how specific you can be with where stuff is, what is is, what accessories it has, what it's status is, etc. and it's pretty slick. 

They have a scanner gun but I also think that if it doesn't exist already, someone is bound to make a device that will let smart phones access and update the system from anywhere in the theater.

I sent an email to a buddy asking the name of the system again if you are interested in checking it out.


----------



## FACTplayers (Apr 28, 2011)

JBrennan said:


> Do you have any money to spend on this?
> 
> I can find out the exact name, but a local church near me uses an electronic inventory system with a bar code scanner. I can only assume it's not free but I have seen the online interface and how specific you can be with where stuff is, what is is, what accessories it has, what it's status is, etc. and it's pretty slick.
> 
> ...


 

I do not have money to spend on this. Also, it's going to be used for multiple theatres, so scanning won't be practical (yet). I basically need a way to edit an excel document (live) online. Google docs will work, but it doesn't have all of the functionality of excel.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 28, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> I do not have money to spend on this. Also, it's going to be used for multiple theatres, so scanning won't be practical (yet). I basically need a way to edit an excel document (live) online. Google docs will work, but it doesn't have all of the functionality of excel.


 

What comes to my mind is a website with MySQL embedded with the different theaters being able to log in to modify their information. It might cost quite a bit up front but the Community theater you work in may already have an IT pro that is capable of doing this.


----------



## cpf (Apr 28, 2011)

Could use Access+MySQL, lots of work though.


----------



## FACTplayers (Apr 28, 2011)

Hm, never thought of MYSQL. Someone in our group knows the programming for that, but he says he is a bit rusty. Hopefully he can get it up and running! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tex (Apr 29, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> Hm, never thought of MYSQL. Someone in our group knows the programming for that, but he says he is a bit rusty. Hopefully he can get it up and running! Thanks for the advice.


PHP + MySQL is the way to go. It's free, and there's probably something already written that's close to what you want. Somebody with a little PHP knowledge should be able to modify it fairly easily. Check out the scripts at hotscripts.com. There are thousands of free, open source scripts out there.
Edit: After a search, I came up with a PHP online store script. It may do what you want.
http://www.maran.pamil-visions.com/maranshop.php


----------



## Cashwalker (Apr 29, 2011)

I started using the photo gallery script that we use on our website for posting show pics. I began a prop-room inventory "Album", taking a picture of each item we have and listing them with quantity where applicable. It's a daunting task, we've only processed about 30 shelf-feet of props, a whole room to go.


----------



## BBurwell (May 6, 2011)

I am actually currently in the process of writing just such a database system for my school with PHP and MySQL. It's something I plan to make available to the public for free or very low cost once it's finished (theoretically within the next couple of weeks). I have not yet decided what the best way to do this is, i.e. whether I should publish the source code for people to set up on their own server or if I should just allow theatres to set up private databases on my server.

Basically, the idea is this:
There are 3 general areas: Costume Items, Props, and Shows. Costume Items and Props areas are just lists of all costume pieces and props that are in the inventory. Shows allows you to build prop lists by assigning specific props to a show, and allows costumes to be created by assigning individual costume items to be part of the costume.

Access control is restricted on 3 levels, Editor (full database access), Reader (read-only access to entire database), and Administrator (full database access plus can create and manage user accounts).

If anybody who is a potential user has ideas for features they would like to send my way, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## FACTplayers (May 9, 2011)

BBurwell said:


> I am actually currently in the process of writing just such a database system for my school with PHP and MySQL. It's something I plan to make available to the public for free or very low cost once it's finished (theoretically within the next couple of weeks). I have not yet decided what the best way to do this is, i.e. whether I should publish the source code for people to set up on their own server or if I should just allow theatres to set up private databases on my server.
> 
> Basically, the idea is this:
> There are 3 general areas: Costume Items, Props, and Shows. Costume Items and Props areas are just lists of all costume pieces and props that are in the inventory. Shows allows you to build prop lists by assigning specific props to a show, and allows costumes to be created by assigning individual costume items to be part of the costume.
> ...


 

This is GREAT news! Please keep me updated with your progress!

In addition to the costumes, props, and shows categories, I think a "set pieces" and a "miscellaneous" category should be added also. I really like your access control levels.


----------



## Cashwalker (May 9, 2011)

Suggestions - 
Allow user-defined categories. "Props" is rather broad. In our Prop room, we have furniture, stage dressings, hand-props, weapons, lumber and purpose-built set pieces, like a coal fireplace for "A Christmas Carol".
Allow user-defiend tags or sub-categories to refine searching... Costumes-1920's, Costumes-Formal, etc.
Allow pictures for each item.
Track quantity available for each item.
Add a "management" user level which can manipulate the quantity of items, but not add/delete.
Isolate users to certain categories - costume user can't manipulate props.


----------



## gafftaper (May 11, 2011)

Not to be a downer but I seriously question the amount of work required to set up and maintain a database vs. the real benefit to the theater. Of all the theaters in the area that loan out stuff I know one that has a small collection of photos of maybe 1/4 of their inventory, no one else I know has taken the time to catalog everything. While it would be nice to have, I don't know many theaters with people sitting around looking for extra work to do.


----------



## FACTplayers (May 11, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Not to be a downer but I seriously question the amount of work required to set up and maintain a database vs. the real benefit to the theater. Of all the theaters in the area that loan out stuff I know one that has a small collection of photos of maybe 1/4 of their inventory, no one else I know has taken the time to catalog everything. While it would be nice to have, I don't know many theaters with people sitting around looking for extra work to do.


 


I understand where you are coming from, but what we would like to accomplish is a list of everything,but even a list of shows schools have done is a great place to start. So when we need something we would logon to the database and search. Even if something isn't listed (ie only shows are listed) then we know the best place to start calling. And if that theatre doesn't have the prop/costume/etc that we need they might know where to find it.


----------



## FACTplayers (May 11, 2011)

BBurwell said:


> I am actually currently in the process of writing just such a database system for my school with PHP and MySQL. It's something I plan to make available to the public for free or very low cost once it's finished (theoretically within the next couple of weeks). I have not yet decided what the best way to do this is, i.e. whether I should publish the source code for people to set up on their own server or if I should just allow theatres to set up private databases on my server.
> 
> Basically, the idea is this:
> There are 3 general areas: Costume Items, Props, and Shows. Costume Items and Props areas are just lists of all costume pieces and props that are in the inventory. Shows allows you to build prop lists by assigning specific props to a show, and allows costumes to be created by assigning individual costume items to be part of the costume.
> ...


 


Also, you should make sure you have an option for a rental price. I one or two theatres who only want to rent items and not simply loan them out.


----------



## BBurwell (May 11, 2011)

Cashwalker said:


> Suggestions -
> Allow user-defined categories. "Props" is rather broad. In our Prop room, we have furniture, stage dressings, hand-props, weapons, lumber and purpose-built set pieces, like a coal fireplace for "A Christmas Carol".
> Allow user-defiend tags or sub-categories to refine searching... Costumes-1920's, Costumes-Formal, etc.
> Allow pictures for each item.
> ...


 
Sorry, it looks like I forgot to mention tags in my previous post. My idea was to keep the general categories very basic (so as to have only one object for various types of, e.g., props, for you programming types). Each costume, costume item, prop, and show can have tags applied to them to create relationships. For example, I might have a tag for "furniture," "1920s," and "chair."

Still thinking about your 'quantity' idea... I'm sure that there will be duplicate items in stock, but it seems like the best way to represent them in terms of a relational database is to have two separate entries, because I could, say, paint one a different color, after which they would certainly not be the same item. I have not quite made up my mind on this yet, though.



gafftaper said:


> Not to be a downer but I seriously question the amount of work required to set up and maintain a database vs. the real benefit to the theater. Of all the theaters in the area that loan out stuff I know one that has a small collection of photos of maybe 1/4 of their inventory, no one else I know has taken the time to catalog everything. While it would be nice to have, I don't know many theaters with people sitting around looking for extra work to do.



It seems to me like there is definitely enough interest to at least give this a shot. If it doesn't work out for a particular theatre, it doesn't work out. I know that in at least several theatres, mine included, this database will be quite useful and well worth the effort.

- Ben


----------



## robartsd (May 11, 2011)

BBurwell said:


> I have not yet decided what the best way to do this is, i.e. whether I should publish the source code for people to set up on their own server or if I should just allow theatres to set up private databases on my server.


 
My choice would be to publish the source. If you host it and it becomes too popular, cost of hosting may become non-trivial to you. Also, as a user, I would want to have control of the data that I put so much work into creating - at the very least you should provide a means for users to download a dump of the database for backup. With a published source, users can also customize to their specific needs. Of course there is no reason that you can't publish the source and provide a hosted database side-by-side to let users choose. I would explicitly reserve the right to change the terms of the hosted database, but make it clear that users would always be able to move to their own server.


----------



## JVV (May 18, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Not to be a downer but I seriously question the amount of work required to set up and maintain a database vs. the real benefit to the theater. Of all the theaters in the area that loan out stuff I know one that has a small collection of photos of maybe 1/4 of their inventory, no one else I know has taken the time to catalog everything. While it would be nice to have, I don't know many theaters with people sitting around looking for extra work to do.


 
I happen to think this is a great project, especially on the High School theater level. It's a structure of organization the students are engaged in. Ask them to go into storage and look for something they are back in five minutes saying they couldn't find the item you KNOW is down there. But ask them to look it up on line and they become determined to find it. As for having people sitting around looking for something to do, I have a great number of students looking for a way to be involved in our Tech Theater program on an entry level. It is a great tech track to become an organized shop foreman, prop master, wardrobe supervisor or stage manager.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jun 25, 2011)

To give anyone interested an update, I expect to have the entire project completed by the end of July. We are using php for the front end and MySQL for the database. I'll keep anyone updated who is interested.


----------



## VCTMike (Jun 26, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> To give anyone interested an update, I expect to have the entire project completed by the end of July. We are using php for the front end and MySQL for the database. I'll keep anyone updated who is interested.


 
Great! I'll be watching for updates. We are just starting to accumulate items and I was looking to do something along the same lines. Your efforts will certainly be appreciated.

An additional idea:

Create a field for location (where it is stored - some may be offsite in various storage locations)


----------



## FACTplayers (Jun 26, 2011)

VCTMike said:


> Great! I'll be watching for updates. We are just starting to accumulate items and I was looking to do something along the same lines. Your efforts will certainly be appreciated.
> 
> An additional idea:
> 
> Create a field for location (where it is stored - some may be offsite in various storage locations)


 
I am laying out the structure for the database and what I have is listed below. I can add a place for location.


Right now I have Costumes, Props, Set Pieces, Miscellaneous, and Shows for tables. Each table has the same fields: id, name, description, price, location, date (auto populated), organization (auto populated), contact name (auto populated), phone (auto populated), email (auto populated). 

**auto populated will be filled in without the user's input. It will be linked to their login ID and displayed in search results.


----------



## cpf (Jun 26, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> I am laying out the structure for the database and what I have is listed below. I can add a place for location.
> 
> 
> Right now I have Costumes, Props, Set Pieces, Miscellaneous, and Shows for tables. Each table has the same fields: id, name, description, price, location, date (auto populated), organization (auto populated), contact name (auto populated), phone (auto populated), email (auto populated).
> ...


Tip: Put these all into one table with a type attribute, so when that one person needs a section for their vast collection of rubber chickens, they won't be let down.


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 28, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but what we would like to accomplish is a list of everything,but even a list of shows schools have done is a great place to start. So when we need something we would logon to the database and search. Even if something isn't listed (ie only shows are listed) then we know the best place to start calling. And if that theatre doesn't have the prop/costume/etc that we need they might know where to find it.


 
Amen, I thought a database would be an awesome way to keep everything organized and so I built one in MS access. Moral of the story, it ended up being way more work to actually implement the database and use it then it was worth and I felt like no one else at my small theater was going to get anything out of it or even make use of it. Thus it was eventually scrapped.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jun 28, 2011)

Anvilx said:


> Amen, I thought a database would be an awesome way to keep everything organized and so I built one in MS access. Moral of the story, it ended up being way more work to actually implement the database and use it then it was worth and I felt like no one else at my small theater was going to get anything out of it or even make use of it. Thus it was eventually scrapped.


 


Ah, that's too bad to hear. I have a few local theatres on board for this already, so here's to hoping the same doesn't happen to us!


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 12, 2011)

Update: Functionality is at 99%. The only thing I can't seem to figure out is how to delete multiple rows in a mysql table. If anyone would like to help me out, PM me please.


Hopefully I will be sending this out to my designer by the end of the week and have it turned within a few days. 

I would really enjoy some feedback. If you are interested in touring it PM and I'll set up a temp account for you.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 12, 2011)

VCTMike said:


> Great! I'll be watching for updates. We are just starting to accumulate items and I was looking to do something along the same lines. Your efforts will certainly be appreciated.
> 
> An additional idea:
> 
> Create a field for location (where it is stored - some may be offsite in various storage locations)




I took your suggestion into consideration and originally wrote the code to include a Location tag, but at the last minute I scrapped it from the code. However, I can easily implement this again. Within 10 minutes, so you are not out of luck!


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 14, 2011)

Good news: The website and database are complete and working with one exception: I am working on displaying the top ten productions that have items listed on the home page but am having trouble figuring out how to accomplish this...)

My graphic designer has been contacted and he will start work this weekend.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 25, 2011)

Progress Update: The website is still on schedule to be launched August 1st. 


Can anyone suggest a good name for the service? Right now I have it as theatrexchange but I want to register a domain for the service and theatrexchange.com/.org is taken.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 26, 2011)

Update: I have decided not to release the code. Sorry everyone. However, I am planning to register a domain name and create sub domains for areas interested. This way it will be offered to anyone who wants to use it for free. 

I know many of you are concerned because you want the ability to add modification. I will be wiling to work with most anyone to accomplish whatever features you are interested in.


----------



## Cashwalker (Jul 29, 2011)

There are a number of variations on theatrexchange that aren't taken, according to whois.com theatrexchange.net is open, propsxchange.* is open, SceneryXchange.com is suggested...


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 30, 2011)

Cashwalker said:


> There are a number of variations on theatrexchange that aren't taken, according to whois.com theatrexchange.net is open, propsxchange.* is open, SceneryXchange.com is suggested...


 


I saw the .net address and considered it. I'm still not sure how I feel about .net addresses. The majority of the public do not realize .net addresses exist (.com and .gov are pretty much all the american public know). But it is still a good idea. Thanks for the suggestions. After hearing someone else suggest the .net address makes me think it might be a good alternative.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 1, 2011)

Update: It is finally ... complete!!!!


http://www.theatrexchange.factplayers.org


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 18, 2011)

Alright, per request I am changing some of the code to reflect the use of a single theatre only. I will be releasing the code to anyone who requests it.


----------

